

The Tiger Mother (Amy Chua) Responds to Readers  - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/ideas-market/2011/01/13/the-tiger-mother-responds-to-readers/

======
gsivil
From the article the author seems a well balanced woman, that reflects on her
life. The 'splashy' title of her original article was not chosen by her as she
mentions in the interview. I guess this interview will be also the last part
of this stimulating series of posts on Asian parenthood on HN.

------
pwim
It would be interesting to hear her daughters thoughts on her parenting.

~~~
acangiano
When they are 30. Not now.

------
humblest_ever
I'll be glad when we're done posting things related to this one. I found
_both_ the original Dragon Lady article and the well,-my-kids-are-holier-than-
thine rebuttal to be arrogant and unrelated to either hacking or news.

